# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  got bloodwork down 6 weeks or so after cycle .,... low free test...

## aznegg

hey guys....


im 24 yrs old and dont wanna be doing hrt forever.... plus i want kids!

i just got my lab work back, its been about 7 weeks since my last pin

cycle was

1-12 tren e 300mg/week
1-12 test e 500mg/wk

12-16 test prop 100 eod

hcg @ 250 throughout
2x inject of 1500 during last week of prop

1000iu of vit e for 4 weeks
aromasin 30ed for 4 weeks
nolva 40/40/20/20


test 11.3 (normal 7.6-31.4 nmol/L)

free test 26.6 (norm 31-94 pmol/L)

was wondering ... is it too soon for my test levels to have come back up? did i do blood work too early? should i go back on pct? doc said in 3 weeks he wants to check again.... to see if its going up....

what should i do? fuuukk

----------


## stevey_6t9

Did you get other hormone profile bloodwork done?

you may have high SHBG from elevated E2 possibly... post your full results.

----------


## aznegg

hey thanks for the reply. dunno wher the that hormone reads but ill print off stuff

Creatinine 95 (norm 50-110 umol/L)

albumin 48 (34-48 g/L)
bilirubin total 20 (<23 umol/L)
urate 352 (200-440 umol/L)
cholesterol 3.67 (<5.20 umol/L)
triglycerides 0.60 (<2.30 umol/L)
HDL Cholesterol 1.05( >=1.00 umol/L)
LDL cholesterol calc 2.34

ck 528 (norm <225 U/L)
ggt 13 (norm <60 U/L)
ast 32 (norm <37 U/L)
alt 34 (norm <45 U/L)

stfh 0.67 (norm 0.35 - 5.00 mIU/L)

T4 Free 14 ( norm 10-20 pmol/L)
free t3 4.9 (norm 2.6-5.7 pmol/L)

hemoglobin 163 (135-170 g/L)
hematocrit .047 (0.38 - 0.49 l/l)
RBC 5.27 (4.2 - 5.7x10e12/l)
RBC Indices mcv 89 (80 - 97 fl)
mch 31 (27-32 pg)
mchc 348 (320 - 360 g/L)
RDW 16.8 (11.5-15.5)
WBC 5.8 (4.0 - 11 x 10e9l)
plateletes 157 (145-400/l)
mpv 9.2 (7.4-11.3fl)

differential WBC's:

Neutrophils 3.42 (1.80-7.00 x10E9/L)
Lyphocytes 1.80 (1.00-3.20 x10E9/L)
Monocytes 0.46 (0-0.80 x10E9/L)
Eosinophils 0.06 (0-0.40 x10E9/L)
Basophils 0.06 (0-0.20 x10E9/L)



no background in chemistry here.... so not sure if i missed the sHBG .... but i am supposed to go back in around 3 weeks (i think this is too soon... should i request to wait a month??) 

should i take natural test boosters? nettle root? maca? or tribulus?

thanks for any help you guys can offer..... should i ask for anything else to be tested? i told my doc what i took. and thats what he tested for... i originally though i messed my thyroid up because i was on t3 at the same time...


also 11.1 nmol/L isnt that kinda low for a 24yrold??

----------


## stevey_6t9

wait a few more weeks and then get tested again, in the mean time you can use tribulus or natty test boosters though personally it think their a waste of money,

11.1 is considered low but not abnormally, time will tell soon.

----------


## aznegg

hey stevey thanks for the reply. much appreciated.

was wondering what kinds of things i should ask the doctor to test for?

currently he will only test for free test and total test.

however he said if i research and find other things which might be indicators of other problems that i should bring it to his attention to also test for. 

so do i ask him about the binding globing? or what was e2?

----------


## CMB

Man if I were you I'd run a second, more aggressive, pct. Including both nolvadex and clomid. 

Nolva 40/40/20/20
Clomid 100/50/50/50

If those don't get your test levels up, looks like we will have to look into hrt.

----------


## CMB

And yes for a 24 year old 11.1 is very low. people in their 70's and 80's have higher test levels then you.

----------


## BJJ

> hey thanks for the reply. dunno wher the that hormone reads but ill print off stuff
> 
> Creatinine 95 (norm 50-110 umol/L)
> 
> albumin 48 (34-48 g/L)
> bilirubin total 20 (<23 umol/L)
> urate 352 (200-440 umol/L)
> cholesterol 3.67 (<5.20 umol/L)
> triglycerides 0.60 (<2.30 umol/L)
> ...


Next time check also SHBG and DHT.

11.1 nmol/L is equal to 319.88 ng/dl.
So, it is low but still within the normal range.

*AGE__________MALE_______________AGE_______________FEMALE

7-9__________< 9 ng/dL______________________________< 15 ng/dL
10-11________2-57 ng/dL_____________________________2-42 ng/dL
12-13________7-747 ng/dL____________________________6-64 ng/dL
14-15________33-585 ng/dL___________________________9-49 ng/dL
16-17________185-886 ng/dL__________________________8-63 ng/dL
18-39________300-1080 ng/dL______18-30______________11-59 ng/dL
40-59________350-890 ng/dL_______31-40______________11-56 ng/dL
> 60_________300-720 ng/dL_______41-51______________9-55 ng/dL
________________________________Postmenopause______6-25 ng/dL*

----------


## aznegg

> Man if I were you I'd run a second, more aggressive, pct. Including both nolvadex and clomid. 
> 
> Nolva 40/40/20/20
> Clomid 100/50/50/50
> 
> If those don't get your test levels up, looks like we will have to look into hrt.



i have both compounds on hand... however is there any reason why this above would be beter than:


hcg throughout

nolva 40/40/20/20
aromasin 30/30/30/30
vit e to increase uptake of aromasin

(just curious.... for future reference)

but if others agree that i should run clomid 100/50/50/50 and nolva 40/40/20/20

----------


## stevey_6t9

> i have both compounds on hand... however is there any reason why this above would be beter than:
> 
> 
> hcg throughout
> 
> nolva 40/40/20/20
> aromasin 30/30/30/30
> vit e to increase uptake of aromasin
> 
> ...


if u took hcg now it wouldnt be counter productive, you want to restore your bodys own natural production. 

another pct might work though.

----------


## CMB

Yes, sometimes running a second pct doesn't often get mentioned but in research and clinical studies its promising.


"The Columbia study evaluated the use of clomiphene citrate tablets in 36 Caucasian men with hypogonadism, which was defined as a serum testosterone level 300 ng/dl. Each patient received a daily dose of 25 mg of clomiphene citrate. The average patient age was 39 years, with 12 over age 40. The average pretreatment testosterone level was 247.6 ng/dl. All patients received the drug for at least three months; the entire group was followed for 1 year.

By the first follow-up visit, which occurred between four and six weeks of the start of therapy, the average testosterone level rose to 610 ng/dl, an increase of 146 percent compared with baseline. This response was seen in all patients regardless of age.

No patients reported any of the known side effects of clomiphene citrate, such as hot flashes, visual disturbances, or headaches. In fact, most patients reported improvements in overall well-being, sex drive, physical strength, and mood on follow-up visit interviews."

----------


## aznegg

doctor wants me to blood test sometime next week ... said early july now...... so its already been a 2 weeks since he took the blood... should i try taking clomid / nolva..... or do you think i should wait the week - week n a half to see if levels are going up on their own and after the follow up take a second pct of hcg /clomid/nolva?


suggestions? only reason i ask is because the test would be next week like Wednesday?

----------


## stevey_6t9

aznegg, get another blood test done and you can go from there.

remember recovery from a cycle can take up to 3 months, its rarely an instant flowing process.

----------


## aznegg

Thanks stevey!!!

thats what i was thinking of doing. but just good to hear a solid member such as urself give second that opinion... ill post up the results of my blood work in 2 weeks.

thanks again everyone!


if its bad... comid and nolva here i come  :Frown:  FUUUK!

----------


## aznegg

ok justgot my new test results back


i ask to get tested for shbg but the lab said theyve never heard of it..... and also asked about dht but they never did it

i got test 9.1 (7.6-31.4 normal range) nmol/L which is down from 11

and my estradiol is 175 pmol/L (normal being <161)

what the hell is going on and what can i do to fix it??? is my estro too high?

btw... i live in canada... soo ya... they are bitches abt blood work.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> ok justgot my new test results back
> 
> 
> i ask to get tested for shbg but the lab said theyve never heard of it..... and also asked about dht but they never did it
> 
> i got test 9.1 (7.6-31.4 normal range) nmol/L which is down from 11
> 
> and my estradiol is 175 pmol/L (normal being <161)
> 
> ...


are you running any serms?

----------


## aznegg

going to start tomorrow thinking 100/100/50/50 of clomid....

feeling pretty down....

----------


## stevey_6t9

good idea, throw in some nolva if you can also and get another blood test 2 weeks after you finish.

----------


## BJJ

> ok justgot my new test results back
> 
> 
> *i ask to get tested for shbg but the lab said theyve never heard of it*..... and also asked about dht but they never did it
> 
> i got test 9.1 (7.6-31.4 normal range) nmol/L which is down from 11
> 
> and my estradiol is 175 pmol/L (normal being <161)
> 
> ...


I would change lab immediately.

----------


## aznegg

could sexual hormone binding globulin (shbg) be sexual steroid binding globulin (ssbg) if it is then the canadian labs call it something different

----------


## CMB

> could sexual hormone binding globulin (shbg) be sexual steroid binding globulin (ssbg) if it is then the canadian labs call it something different


Well, hormones are steroids so my guess it is yes. 



Anyway, you could do the 100/50/50/50 40/20/20/20 or whatever, or you could just cruise on both of them for at least 3 months. Either way, make sure you include nolva at some dosage because your estradiol is too high and nolva is more effective at controlling estro. And more than likely it will help with your low testosterone problem.

Remember not to run hcg at this point. 

And btw I've ran a pct without the use of aas before and had no side effects. Its not that bad  :Smilie: .


Keep us posted.

----------


## aznegg

thanks guys for all the advice!!! im thinking of doing a 100/50/50/25 for clomid and maybe 40/20/20/20 for nolva..... think thats good?


today i had to take blood for the endocrinologist (doctor made me do it - fam friend) so im gonna do the above self treatment and get more bloodwork done before seeing the endo in 2 months....

good idea?

----------


## aznegg

most recent test results.....

as of 3 weeks ago......
wondering if anyone can find a problem?

Free Test 28.9

DHT 2862 pmol/L

SHBG 15 nmol/L

teststerone 9.1 nmol/L

Estradiol 175 pmol/L

----------


## aznegg

can anyone interpret the above results for me?

----------


## layeazy

just reading your blog i realise about the importance of the blood test after cycle however i think your rushing things a little give it 3 months on clomid see how u go best of luck

----------

